# What does a tin foil hat news site think of FD Thrive products?



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Costco will sell you and apocalyptic year's worth of disgusting food for $800

Costco Will Sell You an Apocalyptic Year's Worth of Disgusting Food for $800 - BlackListed News

I bet they never even tried any before, just took the whole TVP thing and made up a story. I will admit I have never personally tried any either, just have a lot of it! I have taken some flak from folks about this. "What if it tastes like crap?" Well, it will taste a lot better than the alternative!

The great news is for $800 (less than $10/can) this is a pretty good deal. I took to creating my own menus, according to my tastes and requirements and it cost me a whole lot more! I concentrated on fruits, dairy and meats (not TVP) because I have a garden and can supplement the vegetables. I did purchase several cases of vegetables, taters and beans though, in case they are needed to hold me over until I can get a crop harvested. I did not catch anywhere the mention you will need a grain mill for the winter wheat. Perhaps just boil it until tender?

This THRIVE 1 Year 1 Person Food Storage package contains 84 #10 (gallon size) cans. See below for specific package contents.
Grains
•	8 Cans of Instant White Rice (48 servings per can) 
•	12 Cans of Hard White Winter Wheat (44 servings per can) 
•	3 Cans of 6 Grain Pancake Mix (50 servings per can) 
•	2 Cans of Elbow Macaroni (45 servings per can) 
Vegetables
•	6 Cans of Dehydrated Potato Chunks (42 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Sweet Corn (46 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Green Peas (41 servings per can) 
•	1 Cans of Dehydrated Chopped Onions (45 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Mushroom Pieces (48 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Broccoli (47 servings per can) 
Fruits
•	2 Cans of Organic Apple Slices (48 servings per can) 
•	2 Cans of Freeze-Dried Strawberries (45 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Blueberries (50 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Freeze-Dried Blackberries (49 servings per can) 
•	2 Cans of Freeze-Dried Raspberries (48 servings per can) 
Dairy
•	6 Cans of Powdered Milk (43 servings per can) 
•	3 Cans of Chocolate Drink Mix (48 servings per can) 
Proteins/Beans
The taste and texture of TVP (Textured Vegetable Protein) is consistent with real meat, making it a great addition to vegetarian diets 
•	3 Cans of Bacon TVP (47 servings per can) 
•	3 Cans of Beef TVP (44 servings per can) 
•	3 Cans of Chicken TVP (45 servings per can) 
•	2 Cans of Taco TVP (42 servings per can) 
•	6 Cans of Pinto Beans (49 servings per can) 
•	1 Can of Black Beans (49 servings per can) 
•	2 Cans of Lima Beans (49 servings per can) 
•	3 Cans of Lentils (52 servings per can) 
•	6 Cans of Whole Eggs (236 servings per can) 
Cooking Basics
•	2 Cans of White Sugar (46 servings per can)


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A year's worth of food, all packaged for long-term storage, for $800? Seems pretty good to me. Reading down the list it looks like you could make good meals with this stuff. Most of the freeze-dried #10 can food I've eaten is okay. 

But then I was one of those who actually enjoyed cafeteria food in school...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> But then I was one of those who actually enjoyed cafeteria food in school...




Say it is not true ... You enjoyed cafeteria food in school ...  (sorry)

I bet the same folks that gives you flak will think different if they have to knock on your door if the :shtf:


----------



## Murph (Aug 20, 2010)

*What is funniest to me...*

All the ads on the page are geard towards preppers. Physical Gold, non-GMO seeds, hemp fiber/plants (the legal kind?) and Berkey Water filters. Seems at least the advertisers know who is going to look at that page and what they will gain from the content.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

to the article's author... laugh it up, city slicker :congrat: now here's YOUR sign :nuts:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

trying to sell the SAME thing on Amazon for $1200

for $800 I'm tempted to get one & try it out... if I'm not thoroughly disgusted in a month, maybe I'll order a couple more :nuts:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Say it is not true ... You enjoyed cafeteria food in school ...  (sorry)


Well, I have to admit, when I was in 10th grade I was in a new school and they had really good food compared to my old school. So my last three years of school weren't the culinary nightmare of most school lunches!

Regarding costco and their food storage stuff...back in the spring I ordered their case of open-pollinated garden seed that is packed for long-term storage. I haven't opened it and planted any of it, but I spent quite a while on seed websites making a similar list of the types of seed and how many ounces, and none of them were as cheap, and those were hybrid.

Most of what I plant is from seed I save myself, but I feel good knowing I have this case from Costco stashed away in my root cellar at a steady cool temperature...just in case.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Woody said:


> I bet they never even tried any before, just took the whole TVP thing and made up a story. I will admit I have never personally tried any either, just have a lot of it! I have taken some flak from folks about this. "What if it tastes like crap?" Well, it will taste a lot better than the alternative!


I have TVP and use it frequently. In my area, I can only find plain/unflavored TVP. If I want it to have beef flavor I just re-hydrate it with beef stock. Most of the time I just toss it in what ever sauce I am making and it taste just fine. Taco filling, spaghetti w/"meat" sauce, in a brown gravy over egg noodles, chili, as a stretcher for meatloaf or meatballs, the list goes on. Try your TVP now so you are used to it and can know all the ways to use it before you need it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Found this at Sams Club for $674 (didn't check on shipping costs) when I get home tonight I will have to see how it compares to the one from Costco (amounts, etc) But this one does come with a Wheat Grinder.

Sam's Club-Augason Farms

Augason Farms™ Food Storage One Year Kit includes all the food nutrition for one person for a full year. The kit includes a wheat grinder and a total of 78 #10 (institutional size) cans, which are:
3 Long Grain White Rice (47 servings per can)
9 Hard White Wheat (54 servings per can)
3 Spaghetti (25 servings per can)
6 Dehydrated Potato Dices (22 servings per can)
3 Freeze Dried Sweet Corn (15 servings per can)
3 Freeze Dried Sweet Peas (13 servings per can)
3 Dehydrated Chopped Onions (653 servings per can)
1 Dehydrated Green Beans (24 servings per can)
1 Freeze Dried Broccoli Florets & Stems (20 servings per can)
3 Freeze Dried Apple Dices (11 servings per can)
3 Freeze Dried Whole Strawberries (22 servings per can)
1 Freeze Dried Whole Raspberries (20 servings per can)
3 Honey Coated Banana Slices (21 servings per can)
3 100% Country Fresh Instant Milk (39 servings per can)
3 Chocolate Morning Moo's® Low Fat Milk Alternative (61 servings per can)
3 Cheese Blend Powder (45 servings per can)
6 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Bacon (flavored) (188 servings per can)
3 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Beef (flavored) (40 servings per can)
3 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Chicken (flavored) (45 servings per can)
3 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Taco (flavored) (33 servings per can)
3 Pinto Beans (47 servings per can)
3 Lentils (49 servings per can)
3 Dried Whole Eggs (56 servings per can)

Sealed #10 cans containing oxygen absorbers are the most effective long-term method of controlling the deteriorating effects of light, moisture and oxygen.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a better deal even with shipping than Costco. Actually a little better mix of foods.
By the way I have eaten all of the different flavors of TVP, if you mix it with any sauce most can't tell it isn't meat.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> A year's worth of food, all packaged for long-term storage, for $800? Seems pretty good to me. Reading down the list it looks like you could make good meals with this stuff. Most of the freeze-dried #10 can food I've eaten is okay.
> 
> But then I was one of those who actually enjoyed cafeteria food in school...


I went to a couple of the different two room schools in the area and the cook for both(we were bussed from one to the other) was my neighbor and she was the best darned cook in the county! We had regular meals and on the holidays she went all out and gave us the real deal- turkey with all the trimmings and ham with all the fixen's etc... I sure missed that after going to middle and high school!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> By the way I have eaten all of the different flavors of TVP, if you mix it with any sauce most can't tell it isn't meat.


When my daughter decided she wanted a "soup and sandwich" birthday party one of the things I made was chili, I only used TVP in it and no one could tell the difference.:2thumb:


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

I've taste-tested a few types of dehydrated and/or freeze-dried fruit and veggies...even some of the Thrive brand. I've been quite satisfied, so far. The only odd one was the dehydrated celery - it has a different consistency (spongy), but it's hardly noticeable when it's in soup or spaghetti sauce. I haven't tried TVP yet, though. I can eat vegetarian without tofu, don't see much need for TVP around our place...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That article was pretty condescending.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Found this at Sams Club for $674 (didn't check on shipping costs) when I get home tonight I will have to see how it compares to the one from Costco (amounts, etc) But this one does come with a Wheat Grinder.
> 
> Sam's Club-Augason Farms
> 
> ...


Just checked on this again. The cost is now $879. Price increase of $205 in 3 months. WOW!!!!!!

Off to see if Costco had an increase.**** Yep, Costco went to $999.99 for their kit. $199.99 increase in the same 3 month period.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Update:

Sams cost is now $949 for the same package. Increase of $60 in 10 days....

Costco does not have the year supply offered on their site now, they only have a six month supply available. So you would have to buy 2 at $549.99 for a total of $1099.98 for an increase of $100 in 10 days.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Update:
> 
> Sams cost is now $949 for the same package. Increase of $60 in 10 days....
> 
> Costco does not have the year supply offered on their site now, they only have a six month supply available. So you would have to buy 2 at $549.99 for a total of $1099.98 for an increase of $100 in 10 days.


And for those who haven't fiqured it out -FOOD PRICES ARE GOING UP! 
But I do believe most on these boards already knew that didn't we


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

While inflation has a role in the price increases, I'm betting that it's the increased market that's the most significant reason. More people are prepping. So they charge more because they can.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ONe of our local box stores has a 10 for $10 with the 11 free sale about once or even twice a month to pull folks into the stores--sure most of it is crappy high processed stuff, but the last sale had 5lb bag of white potatoes and 3lbs of carrots and 3lbs of onions for a buck--sure enuf they cleared the shelves repeatedly and lucky for me they give out rain checks. As I am gonna go and buy more potatoes and dry some more-(onions too)I have been drying for a while now and potatoes are the one thing that we use dried quite a bit-- and the extra heat from the dehydrator helps keep the house warm.
The produce guy said that they had done this before and never had the same response to the huge buyouts. 
I usually only buy the stuff for cooking or plain ingredients as we are trying to cut down on the high processed stuff--who know where that stuff is coming from.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, whatever the reason it worked for me too so… 3 more cases of FD just ordered. Cereals, biscuits, pancakes and some FD fruits to mix in. I got a little treat too, one can of the blueberry cheesecake mix. The Ready Store has free shipping for orders over $100! Honeyville is still $4.49 for any size order.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Update:
> 
> Sams cost is now $949 for the same package. Increase of $60 in 10 days....
> 
> Costco does not have the year supply offered on their site now, they only have a six month supply available. So you would have to buy 2 at $549.99 for a total of $1099.98 for an increase of $100 in 10 days.





goshengirl said:


> While inflation has a role in the price increases, I'm betting that it's the increased market that's the most significant reason. More people are prepping. So they charge more because they can.












Yup, and it's gonna get MORE expensive month by month... it don't pay to procrastinate!

*$UGGESTION:*

We buy all our stuff bulk from farm co-ops and farmers... some other stuff like 100# sugar bags, big gallon jars of spices etc etc etc., from *Restaurant Depot*, a TRUE wholesale firm. _All you have to do is get a business tax number for a "Catering" service from your state- (whether you are in business or not) -and they'll sell you anything!_ They have warehouses across the US, and there are other resaturant wholesalers that will do the same.

:: Welcome to Restaurant Depot ::
Good inflation-buster anyway!!!

Best of luck, don't hesitate anymore, TSHTF soon... :shtf:

Other than that... BUY SILVER!

- Basey


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

So what's the word on this stuff? What kind did you get? How does it taste? How well was it packed? Do you plan to get more or was it not worth it?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you asking about the #10 cans of freeze dried foods or something else?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Sam's and Costco pre packed chow for $1,000. Even at a grand, it's only $3 per day. That's not too bad at all if it tastes ok.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally have only opened a can of Thrive FD strawberries, which were great. Almost too tasty as they went very fast. My way of thinking is no matter what it tastes like it is viable for 20+ years and sure beats the alternative of waiting for whatever the powers that be see fit to pass around... when they get around to passing it out that is. I have boxes stored on shelves and will never need to check expiration dates or rotate like I do on the canned goods. They will outlive me and still be edible.

It is my little savings account for a rainy day. And these days it sure looks like a storm is a commin’!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I get that but I don't want to buy something I have to choke down like the first generation mre's (newer ones aren't bad). I'd rather stick with rice, beans and wheat if it all tastes like poo. I'd like to get a nice assortment like you listed to break up the bland rice and potatoes. 

I guess it's a good sign the berries were tasty. 
Blob and MD did you pick up some? 
Woody which place did you get yours from? 
Thanks


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm interested in taste test results also. I love the Mountain House entrees, but they are such salt bombs that I get headaches from them.  Our plan for the #10 cans that we already have is to cook up some extra rice or noodles (analog, not freeze dried) with each serving to stretch the sauce out a bit.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

nj_m715 I have not purchased any of the products. I have just been watching the prices. Sorry, I can't help with the taste questions.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have purchased from 4 places: The Ready Store, Survival Acres, Shelf Reliance and Honeyville. I believe I also bought from another place or two but cannot recall. No problems from any of them, shipping was great and all cans arrived perfectly. I would suggest buying in lots of 6 - #10 cans as that is what a case is. It makes for nice storage as all boxes are the same size. I put a post-it on each with contents so I know which box has what.

I only have a few prepared dinner cans; besides the biscuits and pancakes most of my stock is ingredients. Stocked up on lots of fruits also as that is one thing I will not have much of.


----------



## whisperingwinds (Oct 16, 2010)

It does seem like a good idea, but I would rather have a garden a dehydrate my own foods. Its like the mention of salt... I would rather know whats in the cans. etc.

Couldnt the same thing be done cheaper, if we did it ourselves?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not the same thing. Growing and drying what you can is great. People have done it for a thousand years. Sun dried or home dehydrated stuff can last a few months to get you through to the next growing season, but commercial freeze dried stuff will last almost forever. Stock it and forget about it like mylar packed wheat or beans.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Woody said:


> Costco will sell you and apocalyptic year's worth of disgusting food for $800
> 
> Costco Will Sell You an Apocalyptic Year's Worth of Disgusting Food for $800 - BlackListed News
> 
> ...


Grain Mill, You can get a hand crank grain mill for around thirty dollars on Ebay!

I bought one and we use it a lot. I just grind enough for about a week at a time. You will need a sifter to sift the wheat. Don't get one that has multiple screens.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have always believed home prep is better than store bought. But if I had to bug out in a hurry I would grab my cases of #10 cans of freeze dried because of the weight. All that home canned food is heavy and would have to be carefully packed for a trip of any kind, you may not have the time. Best to have an alternative.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I dont know about any of the actual products, but it seems to me the true comparison should be the total calories.
The Sams Club one is $887, and Costcos 1k.
Sams club says "approx 1200 calories per day", and Costco doesnt list it, it just has the individual nutritional information. It would be a whole lotta number crunching to figure it out.


----------

